# Help with step by step plan for gold cell



## solarnevo1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Can someone please tell me where I can find step by step tutorial with pictures of cell for gold scraps. Link or something like that?


----------



## nickvc (Feb 1, 2012)

I assume you mean the sulphuric stripping cell for plated items.
Go to lazersteves site where he has videos to watch and better still videos to buy with all you need to know about building and running a cell.


----------



## publius (Feb 1, 2012)

solarnevo1 said:


> Can someone please tell me where I can find step by step tutorial with pictures of cell for gold scraps. Link or something like that?


I hope it is not the iShor cell... :roll:


----------



## solarnevo1 (Feb 3, 2012)

I alredy looked his site, but videos on that site dont work. Yes sulfuric cell for computer scraps. If someone can help me with that a wil reward him with scrap gold fingers. Someone intrested?


----------



## solarnevo1 (Feb 3, 2012)

I see lazar site and there is no video how to extract gold from his sulphuric cell. Any videos about that?


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably no, but plenty of threads with all informations you need to do that.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 9, 2012)

The vidoes still work, but take time to load since they are on the host servers and not hosted at a real media streaming site (like youtube).

For written instructions check out the old posts (from 2007) in the turtorial sections and in the Guided Tour --> Reaction List (#6 and links under).

Steve


----------

